# Faire un mount dans unix/Mac OSX



## benassis (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
Mon disque dur est partitionné en trois : Mac1,Mac2,Mac3.
Mon OS 10.4.3 est installé dans Mac1, de même que le serveur Apache et le script php.
Je veux pouvoir lire et afficher les photos situés sur /Volumes/Mac3/PhotoFondEcran avec mon script php situé sur la partition Mac1.
Pour ce faire, avec le terminal, j'ai d'abord créé un répertoire (partmac3) dans var avec un lien symbolique, comme ceci :

```
ln -sf /Volumes/Mac3/PhotosFondEcran /var/partmac3
```
Je veux maintenant monter le répertoire '/PhotosFondEcran' dans 'partmac3' pour ensuite pouvoir lire et afficher les images avec mon script php.
Lorsque je fais :

```
sudo mount -r /Volumes/Mac3/PhotosFondEcran /var/partmac3
```
le terminal me répond :

```
/Volumes/Mac3/PhotosFondEcran on /Volumes/Mac3/PhotosFondEcran: Block device required
```
.
Comme je suis très peu famiilier avec le terminal et le système unix, je ne comprends vraiment pas comment écrire la bonne commande.
Merci de m'aider


----------

